# RAF Wildenrath



## indyxe (Aug 23, 2016)

lingered on this site for some time thought it was about time a signed up and posted, recent visit to RAF Wildenrath, hoe you enjoy


IMG_3866 by Graham Goodall, on Flickr

IMG_3865 by Graham Goodall, on Flickr

IMG_3860 by Graham Goodall, on Flickr

IMG_3857 by Graham Goodall, on Flickr

IMG_3856 by Graham Goodall, on Flickr

IMG_3855 by Graham Goodall, on Flickr

IMG_3875 by Graham Goodall, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2016)

Welcome and thanks for posting.


----------



## dirge (Aug 23, 2016)

Great first report! Keep at it and welcome aboard.


----------



## mookster (Aug 23, 2016)

Not seen this base before, nice!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 23, 2016)

Well done with this one. This airfield is now used by Siemens to test their trains. You've done well with your first post, now head off to RAF Bruggen and see if there is anything left.


----------



## indyxe (Aug 23, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Well done with this one. This airfield is now used by Siemens to test their trains. You've done well with your first post, now head off to RAF Bruggen and see if there is anything left.



This was last year so no chance of a trip to Bruggen anytime soon I'm afraid Hugh. I have more interest in Army than RAF. Is indeed now a vast test facility for Siemans trains. most of the former base has now been levelled, The Hanger above was Hanger 7 and was used by the Army (royal signals) when I was there in the 80's hence my interest.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 23, 2016)

indyxe said:


> This was last year so no chance of a trip to Bruggen anytime soon I'm afraid Hugh. I have more interest in Army than RAF. Is indeed now a vast test facility for Siemans trains. most of the former base has now been levelled, The Hanger above was Hanger 7 and was used by the Army (royal signals) when I was there in the 80's hence my interest.



My interest as well, I'm an ex-army brat. Now that the army are moving out, I'm moving in with a camera.


----------



## indyxe (Aug 23, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> My interest as well, I'm an ex-army brat. Now that the army are moving out, I'm moving in with a camera.



I think possibly that Bruggen and Wildenrath ex married Quarters are being used to house refugees.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice opening entry.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome aboard. That's a good first report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice set of crisp pix there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Smashing first report,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sclooby (Aug 25, 2016)

Flew into Wildenrath quite frequently in the 70/80's thanks for the memories


----------

